# What is TNT?



## Entertain4Fun (Feb 15, 2005)

I found out what EVOO is yesterday, now I want to know what TNT is??  I am becoming so enlightened


----------



## MJ (Feb 15, 2005)

Tried and True recipes.
TNT


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 15, 2005)

A song by AC/DC that's now stuck in my head.


----------



## middie (Feb 15, 2005)

roflmao damp... i KNEW you'd say something like that     

Cause I'm TnT... I'm dynomite


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 15, 2005)

Oi! Oi! Oi! Oi!


----------



## Entertain4Fun (Feb 15, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> roflmao damp



Okay, now what does roflmao mean?    I've seen it elsewhere as well.


----------



## MJ (Feb 15, 2005)

It means "that was funny".


----------



## Raine (Feb 15, 2005)

roflmao= rolling on the floor laughing my a$$ off.


----------



## Raine (Feb 15, 2005)

Maybe this will help.

http://www.smsdictionary.co.uk/index.html?p=a


----------



## middie (Feb 15, 2005)

Damp omg you're going to die laughing. I got int the car today to go pick my son up from school. Guess what was on the radio???? Tnt !!!!!!!!!!
I about lost it.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 15, 2005)

I love it!!!     Does that have anything to do with karma? Or am I thinking of something else?


----------



## middie (Feb 15, 2005)

it was kind of freaky but too cool.


----------

